Ask HN: What aspects of computer science excite you the most? - coffee2theorems
======
madacoo
The sheer vastness of possibilities it creates. It's fascinating how literally
incomprehensible degrees of complexity can be derived from NAND gates.

I imagine it is not distinct from the way a biologist, or even anyone
considering a flower or bug or life in any form, might marvel at how simple
cells (not that they are as simple as a NAND gate) can generate such diverse
functionality.

I've never formally studied computer science so my knowledge is fairly
simplistic as of yet, but currently I am fascinated by the way computation can
aid the expression of geometric patterns. I recently learned about the
epicycloid and have enjoyed exploring various algorithms for generating
patterns with them.

